# On Teachers



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2008)

My dad is currently going to a school to learn how to use a braille laptop. I drive him over and hang out during classes or sometimes take a walk around the facility which is a school for people with special needs. 

Along the hallways are signs with various quotes on them. Reading them again and again (twice a week) had me inspired to copy them down and post them here. 

What have they got to do with Martial Arts... not much... what have they got to do with teachers of martial arts? A LOT! The principle is the same no matter what you teach. 
So to honor those instructors I present the following for thought/meditation and application and mostly... appreciation. :asian: 



> A true disciple shows their appreciation by reaching further than their teacher.  ~Aristotle





> Teaching is not a lost art, but the regard for it is a lost tradition. ~ Jacques Barzum





> The teacher who is indeed wise does not bid you to enter the house of their wisdom, but rather, leads you to the threshold of your mind. ~Khalil Gibran





> The mediocre teacher tells
> The good teacher explains
> The superior teacher demonstrates
> The great teacher inspires.
> ~William A. Ward





> The best teachers teach from the heart, not from the book. ~ unknown





> A teacher affects eternity; they can never tell where their influence stops. ~ Henry Adams





> The task of the excellent teacher is to stimulate "apparently ordinary" people to unusual effort. The tough problem is not in identifying winners: it is making winners out of ordinary people. ~K. Patricia Cross


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes they are great one and thanks for posting them. Sometime we forget what it truely means to teach.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Let's try to remember World Teacher Day this autumn, eh?


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

Amazing quotes.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice!  Another good one (and I'm paraphrasing):

"In 100 years, it will not matter how much money I made, what kind of car i drive, or the size of my bank account.  The only thing that matters is that I made the difference in the life of a child."


I think the same hjolds true if you make the difference in the lives of ANYBODY, young old, rich poor...it does not matter.  Teaching is a sacred trust and an artform to itself.  those who do it well deserve our admiration, respect and awe.

Peace,
Erik


----------

